# Fehlerhaft CS3 Installation



## braungraphix (27. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen an alle,

habe mir die CS3 Studentenversion (Education) gekauft und wollte die nun auf meinem System installieren. Hierbei traten allerdings Fehler am Ende des Installationsvorganges auf. Habe daraufhin einige Zeit im Internet verbracht um eine Lösung zu finden, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Habe nun erst einmal versucht alle Reste von CS2 und CS3 Testversionen zu deinstallieren. Allerdings gibt es danach noch einige Einträge in der Registry. Habe diese gesäubert so weit es mir gestattet war vom System Windows.

Weiterhin habe ich das CS3Scribt von Adobe durchlaufen lassen und alle Ordner von Adobe gelöscht.

Nun kann ich allerdings einige nicht löschen. Der AdobeLm Service besteht weiterhin in der Registry. Auch die AdobeIEhelper.dll lässt sich auch nicht entfernen. Mir scheint es jedoch so, dass ich erst einmal das komplette System von Adobe befreien muss um CS3 korrekt zu Installieren. Alle aktuellen Windows updates und patches sind ebenfalls installiert.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen und kann mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben?

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Arbeitstag
Mirco


----------

